# Drop Outs



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Every now and then during the day I keep loosing contact with the Forum & the main RLT site, it only seems to last for a few minutes and dosen`t effect any other internet connection, this has been going on for sometime now









Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Don't know


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Helpful


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not me....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Never


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strange


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Damn, it just happened again!!!









I was replying in the General Watch Forum pressed `add reply` and zilch... `Page Cannot Be Displayed` connection lost & when I try to reconnect still nothing for approx 2 mins but connection to elsewhere on the web is still there









OK 2 minutes isn`t long but it`s becoming irritating


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes Mach,

Got it 3 times tonight when trying to do a reply re kinetic capacitors; everything disappeared and I was returned to the thread. Thought it was me!

Actually feel grateful!

Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> Yes Mach,
> 
> Got it 3 times tonight when trying to do a reply re kinetic capacitors; everything disappeared and I was returned to the thread. Thought it was me!
> 
> ...


Thanks, glad to know it`s not just me


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Me to









AND I have to log in every time I visit as it will not remember my pass word









Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes me too several times


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

and me


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Damn, it just happened again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tend to agree


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Every now and then during the day I keep loosing contact with the Forum & the main RLT site, it only seems to last for a few minutes and dosen`t effect any other internet connection, this has been going on for sometime now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not happening to me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hasn't happened to me since Roy changed to the new server (apart from when he took it down on purpose) and I'm running Firefox and did not have to change anything, just had to re enter the politics password.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just lost contact again for a couple of minutes


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Not happened to me so far...


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Happened to me this morning from home, and then again just now from work.

Can't connect to either the forums or the sales site.

Firefox 2.0.0.1, no toolbars


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yet again


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had no problems at all since the change to the new server.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No problems here at all...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is begining to get really annoying, I was just trying to reply to a PM but every time I pressed `Preview Message`I lost contact, after a few goes I tried pressing `Back` and `Refresh` which worked OK so then I pressed `Send` and again lost contact









When managed to reconnect I had another go but this time didn`t bother with the preview but yet again lost contact









Finally I did manage to get it to work









As these problems don`t appear to be happening to most people I can only presume it`s a local difficulty or something wrong with HAL


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mac I just had a drop out but it was on ebay! "TWF" is totally stable! So solid it's unreal, I've never been on the forum for so long trouble free


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mac I just had a drop out but it was on ebay! "TWF" is totally stable! So solid it's unreal, I've never been on the forum for so long trouble free


 Go ahead rub it in why don`t you


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had to re-log in twice yesterday, and again this morning.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Griff said:


> I've had to re-log in twice yesterday, and again this morning.


I've had that happen several times since the forum moved to the new server. Following Roy's advice, I clicked on "delete cookies set by the board", but I still had to log in again on a couple of occasions after that. I repeated the "delete cookies" thing and, fingers crossed, I've not had to log in again since.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And again







:taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I sympathise Griff, it still happens to me at least a couple of times a day


----------

